# Stuck lug nut PSA



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, this is pretty common - the Dormans specifically state that they're a one-piece to prevent this issue entirely. When swapping the wheels on my brother's Regal last year I had him buy a few Dormans as a number of his lugs are starting to come apart (the main reason we had to go get more lugs was because some dipshit previously used...a 1/2" lug nut instead of an M12...thankfully the stud was fine).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I had same problem in 2016 brought it to a trusted wheel shop and they managed to get it off luckily, some minor scratches but whatever stock rims thank god


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

how often you taking your wheels off?

mine are off every spring and fall for seasonal tire changes

mine are still fine (2014)

but yeah my 98 xj suffered this fate, so i had the correct size socket for the damaged nut in the car jic


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

boraz said:


> how often you taking your wheels off?


About once a year. In the spring I usually rotate my tires.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

80% of all vehicles on the road eventually suffer from this.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

MP81 said:


> the Dormans specifically state that they're a one-piece to prevent this issue entirely.


Yup, they seemed to be my best replacement option. And now having used them, I know for a fact my lug nut corrosion issues are over.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

They've been used since the 80s.

I used to be a wrench. Occasionally you'd get one lose the cap. Never seen a problem with them though. 

Still, the solid nuts would be more preferable.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yea those lug nuts! I had that problem on my 2016 LT and also has the same lug on my 2017 Buick Encore. When I bought the Buick, I noticed most all the caps were missing from a couple of wheels so I found replacements on Rock Auto 2016 CHEVROLET CRUZE LIMITED 1.4L L4 Turbocharged Lug Nut | RockAuto. Since they are the same, I was able to replace only $1 ea. so I bought 10 to replace on both cars. BTW I always use a 3/4 or 19 mm. socket. on a 1/2 drive ratchet.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

In my wife's Caravan, they end up bulging and the tool won't fit over them after that, so now she has a mix of 21mm and 19mm lugs lol, I bought a cheap cross tool with all lug sizes to keep in a storage compartement to compensate.


----------



## jmuel (Aug 30, 2018)

Believe it or not, the two piece design is a safety feature. If you were to use the lug on a different wheel or car, the wheel stud might be longer than the original car or stud. The one piece stud could bottom out on the longer stud and provide a false torque reading, thinking it is tight on the wheel and could result in a wheel coming off on the highway. That longer stud will pop the cover off the factory two piece lug and allow the proper torque. The real problem is the tire jockeys using an impact with too much air pressure and hammering the lugs, maybe with a socket that fits but is actually too big or too worn. Always tell them to hand torque.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

And this is why I have an assortment of sockets for my impact gun. The Cruze is the only car in my fleet with this design so if I have any separate then the 4 way will go in the trunk.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ounces make pounds as they say, this is also a way to shave weight to increase fuel mileage.


----------



## DmaxMaverick (Jun 29, 2014)

jmuel said:


> Believe it or not, the two piece design is a safety feature. If you were to use the lug on a different wheel or car, the wheel stud might be longer than the original car or stud. The one piece stud could bottom out on the longer stud and provide a false torque reading, thinking it is tight on the wheel and could result in a wheel coming off on the highway. That longer stud will pop the cover off the factory two piece lug and allow the proper torque. The real problem is the tire jockeys using an impact with too much air pressure and hammering the lugs, maybe with a socket that fits but is actually too big or too worn. Always tell them to hand torque.


This^

Lug nuts are a normal wear maintenance item. Replace them as you would anything else that wears. $40 or less every 2-5 years won't upset your TCO.

The 2-piece design is a safety feature, for the above reason. As well, if you have a lug stud fail, they can begin to pull and still show torque if bottomed on a solid nut. If the nut is having corrosion issues, what's the rest of the wheel components look like? If the rotors, hubs, calipers, etc. are rusting, what exempts the lug nuts?

They aren't necessarily cheaper, and safety features aren't compromised for weight saving. If they were cheaper, all your cheap Chinese replacements would be 2-piece.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

jmuel said:


> Believe it or not, the two piece design is a safety feature.


I find this plausible. I just might have learned something today 



Blasirl said:


> Ounces make pounds as they say, this is also a way to shave weight to increase fuel mileage.


I also found this plausible. 
Just out of curiosity I weighed both the solid and 2-piece designs.
The solid nuts are 44 grams, and the 2-piece nuts are 42 grams. For a grand total of 10 grams (0.022 pound) of weight savings per wheel with the 2-piece design.

IMHO GMs logic in order of importance.

1. They are cheaper. Pennies make dollars.
2. The safety feature of using a 2-piece design.
3. Potential to sell replacement nuts.
4. Lighter design. Reducing un-sprung weight is gold.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Lol all good points. I had my local tire shop replace all 20 lug nuts during a tire repair recently, cause I was having same issue. Only cost me around 20-30 bucks


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

My Chevy Sonic had the same issue with the lug nuts. The chrome pressed on cap gets loose eventually coming off the nut piece. No big deal. Just replace it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

And to think some studebakers still have their original studs and nuts.


----------

